# Dragon Scales Wrap



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Have been seeing this on the West Coast boards and Decided to give it a try. Bill Havens Style Dragon Scales 
http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/?action=view&current=P1000300.jpg


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks Good Barry, Ive always thought that would look good under a open spider wrap or something.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool. I put together one of those one time and it looked fabulous. Problem was, I thought maybe it would look pretty damn cool with a holographic wrap too. SO I took it all of the rod and re-wraped it, holo-style. Well, it really took the "Shape" away from the wrap and only made a decent Holo wrap. I took it all off again. I guess thats why sometimes we need to keep things simple.

Fabulous wrap. I like it.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Heres a Variation Of Dragon Scales (not by Me)

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/?action=view&current=CopperTwist-1.jpg


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Those look pretty sweet. I especially like the second one. Any info available on how to get that effect?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

looks like you set-up a 8 axis wrap and then just offset to the right or left to make it look the way you want


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Ok. That makes sense. At first I thought it was some type of weave. I wonder if it would work with a holowrap if you wrapped the scale pattern over the base wrap and used something clear, like mono. If I get the time I'll test it out.


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes this will work over holowrap (chinese finger type stuff) and will also work over fiberglass mesh tape to set up the scales under wrap


----------

